# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  كيفية طمس الأجزاء الغير مرغوبة في الصور

## الحنــون

كيفية طمس الأجزاء الغير مرغوبة في الصور 

نظرا لأهمية الموضوع ... ولأن الكثير من الاخوات لا يعرفن كيف يقمن بذلك...


فإليكم الطريقة........

هذه أسهل طريقة ..... وفي طبعا طرق اخرى باستخدام الفوتوشوب ......




كثير من الصور التي تعرض للأزياء عارية وتبين معظم جسم العارضة وتعاون بيننا للرقي 
بالمنتدى عن عرض مثل هذه 
الصور سأعرض لكن طريقة طمس الصور والكتابة عليها باستخدام برنامج رسام وهو
 متوفر في جميع الأجهزة....


أولاً:: 
افتحي برنامج رسام... من قـائمـة إبـدأ.. 



ثــانياً:: 
اختاري من الشريط ملف File واختاري فتح Open 
حددي الصورة التي تريدين طمسها أو الكتابة عليها ثم اضغطي موافق ...
 ستظهر لك الصورة وعلى جانب البرنامج يظهر شريط الأدوات التالي من شريط الأدوات
 اختاري أداة الرش التي وضع عليها دائرة بالون الأحمر سيظهرلكِ عند اختيارها 
حجم الرش أختار الحجم المتباعد الموضوع عليه دائره 


من شريط اللألون اختاري اللون الذي يناسب الفستان ثم اتجهي للصورة وأبدأي
 الطمس صعي الأداة عند الجزء الذي تريدين طمسه واضغطي بزر الفأرة ستمتلأ اللاجزاء 
العارية باللون وهكذا حتى تنتهي الصورة بهذا الشكل



ثــالثـاً:: 
والآن كيفية الكتابة على الصورة


من شريط أدوات رسام اختاري ايقونة الكتابة A المحاطة باللون الأحمر سيظهر لكِ 
كيفية الكتابة داخل مستطيل أو على الصورة مباشرة اختاري على الصورة مباشرة 
اذهبي للصورة وسيظهر لكِ علامة + ارسمي بها مربع بالمكان الذي تريدين الكتابة
 فيه هذا المربع يختفي بمجرد انتهائك من الكتابة والضغط بالماوس بعيداً عنه 
اختاري لون الكتابة من شريط الألوان ومن شريط أدوات الكتابة حجم الخط ونوعه ثم ابدأي الكتابة .
تستطعين تغير مكان الكتابة أو توسيع المربع بتغير ابعاده بالفأرة
ثم بعد الانتهاء احفظي الصورة

شكرا لكل من تلتزم بذلك... 



تحياتى
الحنون

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلم أخوي ع الطريقه*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناك يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## النور المؤمل

*شكرا يالحنون للاهتمامك بهذا الامر*

----------

